# Site move and Upgrade Planner - Evening Saturday 10-22-2005



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 22, 2005)

MartialTalk will be closing sometime between 6pm-9pm Eastern time tonight so that I can move the site to it's own dedicated server. 

 Over the last few days we have been in the process of setting things up, and all testing has been completed.

 The procedure we will be following is to close this site to traffic, move all files and databases, upgrade on the new server, fix all issues we can and add in all the goodies you've come to expect (maybe a few more as well....) then reopen on the new server.  

 I will redirect all traffic from here to there once we're running again. 

 We may experience a few days of routing issues as DNS updates world wide.

 We hope that by doing this, we will eliminate the issues we've been experiencing these past few months.

 It is due to the donations, contributions and sponsorships of our supporting members and advertisers that we can do this.  Our, and my personal thanks to them for making this expansion possible. :asian:


----------



## mantis (Oct 22, 2005)

thanks for all the efforts you put here!

whenever i deal with DNS I use a tool to help me with the frustration associated with DNS controllers it's http://dnsstuff.com you probably know it, if not use it 
good luck


----------



## Lisa (Oct 22, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> It is due to the donations, contributions and sponsorships of our supporting members and advertisers that we can do this.  Our, and my personal thanks to them for making this expansion possible. :asian:



The little I give compared to the great amount that I take back makes the contribution more then worth it.


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 22, 2005)

Ansd we appreciate doing buisness with you!  :asian:


----------



## mantis (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks Bob...
it all smells fresh now


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for all your hard work on this!


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 23, 2005)

I would like to echo all of the previous post with and addition.

I didn't think MT could get any better but you have done it.  great job love the stats and all of the new stuff.  Great job.

V/R

Rick


----------

